# ماكنة cnc باستعمال سرفو موتور



## طهيري (23 أغسطس 2009)

* [الي الاخوة الكرام و المهندسين لدي محرك servo motor من النوع dc 24v 2.2a ادرت تركيبه في الماكنة cnc المراد انجازها كيف يوصل مع pc حيث وجدت معه دارة مثبتت معه ولم اعرف كيفية توصيله 
هذه صورة المحرك




[/quote]*​


----------



## طهيري (23 أغسطس 2009)

حتى يتم التواصل في هذا الموضع يجب ان نعرف مكونات السرفو موتور و الذي هو باختصار محرك كهربائي بتيار مستمر مزود او مثبت خلفه أو امامه جهاز لتحديد الموقع او الزاوية الدوران ان صح التعير مثل الذي يوجد في فأرة جهاز الكمبيوتر
حيث سرفو موتور يركب في عدة أجهزة كمايركب في مكائن cnc لسرعته الكبرة وقوة عزمه الملائمة لاحظو الفرق بينه وبين المحرك الخطوي ف الفيديوهات الموجودة في موقع اليوتوب
علما ان هذا المحرك يلزمه كارت التحكم وباستعمال برنامج مخ3 علي سبيل الميثال وهاذا حديث أخر 
لاتبخلو علينا شاريكونا و افيدونا


----------



## طهيري (24 أغسطس 2009)

عذرا لم تظهر الصورة


----------



## طهيري (25 أغسطس 2009)




----------



## طهيري (25 أغسطس 2009)

هذا رابط صورة السرفو موتور و الكارة التي يعمل بها 


http://www.jeeran.com/photos/2615982/CIMG0790/?lang=a
http://www.jeeran.com/photos/2615981/CIMG0789/?ref=715&lang=a
http://www.jeeran.com/photos/2615980/CIMG0793/?ref=ph-pre-g&lang=a
http://www.jeeran.com/photos/2615979/CIMG0792/?ref=ph-pre-g&lang=a
http://www.jeeran.com/photos/2615968/CIMG0793/?ref=ph-pre-g&lang=a


----------



## mnci (25 أغسطس 2009)

*:... بآرك الله فيك ...:... جزآك الله خير الجزآء ...:...انتظرجديدك ...:... ع.ـبق الـــود ...:*​


----------



## طهيري (26 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا أخي mnci علي هذا


----------



## طهيري (27 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم 
لقد انجزت ماكنة cnc باستعمال المحركات الخطوية التي تحصلت عليها من طابعات ( الموصوفات ) حيث كل محرك دلالته هى 3.5v/phase
و1.4a/phase 
و 2.5Ω/phase
وباستعمال برنامج mach3 للتحكم و برنامج mastercam
عملت الالة بشكل جيد بعد عدة محاولات من انجاز الكرت التحكم المستعمل فيها الدارة المتكاملة من النوع (l297 . l298 )حيث اضعت فيها المال الكثير لقلة خبرتي بالإلكترونيك
علما ان مخطط دارة التحكم تحصلت عليها من موقع التالي
www.otocoup.com/Technique_e.htm

كما إستعملت قبل ان انجح في انجازهذ الكارة كارة اخر به دارة متكاملة هي ta8435h حيث تحصلت على هذ الكارة 

من اخ لي يسكن في كندا وهذا من عملية المناقصة الموجودة في موقع إبي و تحصلت على خمسة منها لخمس محاور و لكن آلتي لثلاث محاور 
البطاقات صاحبها من الصين ونقلت إلى الولايات المتحدة ثم إلى كندا ثم إلى الجزائر و ستغرقت مدة قدرها شهر وعشرة ايام
وهاهي صورتها في هذا الموقع
http://cgi.cafr.ebay.ca/TOSHIBA-TA8...QQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item380084776319
عذرا لقد حذفت لتجاوز المدة 90 يوم
سأرفق الصورة لاحاقا بعد تصويرها
لكن حرقت أي اتلفت ثلاثة منها وبقيت لي أثنتان لذا حاولت جاهدا لصنع الكارة (l298 l297) بفظل الله والحمدله و الشكر في هذا اليوم من ايام رمظان المبارك
بعد تطبيق عدة محاولات وباستعمال قلم الكتابة من نوع خاص في مكان ريشة الثقب او الحفر ( عذرا لقلة معلوماتي في المصطلحات الميكانيكية و الخراطة و تعبيري الناقص )
لاحظت ان الالة بطيئة وتستغرق وقت في انجاز اي قطعة بسيطة رغم تغير السرعة من خلال mach3 وهذا بدون جدوى
فبحثت عن الحل فوجدت ان الماكنة التي تعمل بمحركات السرفو موتور ( servo motor ) لها قدرة كبيرة في السرعة و العزم 
لهذه ايها الأخوة الكرام اطلب من سيادتكم البحث في محركات السرفو موتور من حيث كارت التحكم وكيفة استعماله في cnc ومشاركتنا به لتعم الفائدة للجميع 
يتبع السلام عليكم


----------



## طهيري (29 أغسطس 2009)

هل من مشارك :87:


----------



## Assasla (31 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيكككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككك


----------



## طهيري (2 سبتمبر 2009)

لماذا نبخل على بعصنا بالمشاركة في هذا لموظوع 
ربما انه صعب 
او تنقصنا المعلومات 
اذا حاولنا ولو بالقليل تحطمت الحواجز و سهل الموظوع وحتى ان كان صعب


----------



## osame (5 سبتمبر 2009)

طهيري قال:


> السلام عليكم
> لقد انجزت ماكنة cnc باستعمال المحركات الخطوية التي تحصلت عليها من طابعات ( الموصوفات ) حيث كل محرك دلالته هى 3.5v/phase
> و1.4a/phase
> و 2.5Ω/phase
> ...


سلام علیکم
یاریت یا اخ تساعدنی فی صنع سی ان سی علشان احتاجه‌
والروابط ماشتغلش
شکرا


----------



## طهيري (6 سبتمبر 2009)

اهلا بك يااسام بعد السلام 
سأعينك بعد الشهر الكريم 
اتصالي بالانترنت ضعيف هذه الايام


----------



## طهيري (18 سبتمبر 2009)

انا على وعدي :32:


----------



## طهيري (26 سبتمبر 2009)

الصلاة والسلام على سيدنا محمد عليه ازكىالسلام 
لقد وعدت وهاأنا ذا
بكل اختصار 
1-- اذا أصريت فانكك تصل الى النهاية التي تحقق فيها انجاز الماكنة رغم انك ستصادف عدة عرقيل
لاتفشل وحاول عدة مرات وهذا ماحدث معي
2-- الخطواتهي كتالي 
أ....يجب ان تعرف المحرك الخطوي الأحادي و الثنائى ( في النت هناك معلومات كثيرة وخاصتا في هذاالموقع)
ب...عليك باختيار المحرك الكبير يعمل بشدة تيار1امير او اكثر حتي يكون اداءه جيد
ج...اصنع الدارة الكهربائية بنفسك الخاصة بتحكم المحرك الثنائي الشرح بتفصيل في هذا الرابط
www.otocoup.com/CarteL6208_e.htm
يتبع


----------



## الهمة (16 نوفمبر 2009)

Je ne sais par ou commencer, tellement votre question est vague, generaliste, mais je vais essayer de faire de mon mieux.
tout d'abord, il faut savoir qu'il y'à 2 types de moteurs utilioés en CNC : à savoir les step-motors et le sservo-motors, si les step-motors sont largement utilisés dans certaines machines c'est pour leur facilité d'emploi principalement, et ils se presentent sous 2 formes : 1°. Bipolar step-motors et
2°.Unipolar step-motors.
Les bipolar step-motors se retrouvent generallement avec 4 fils d'asservissement, tandis que les Unipolar step-motors ont entre 5,6, et même 8 fils d'asservissement.
Et ils peuvent être pilotés facillement, il y'à dans le commerce plusieurs ICs tels les L297/L298 ou bien le fameux UCN4008 ou autre ...
il y'en à même des Ics qui offrent le microstepping, but what is it in fact, well, eh bien comme dirait un vieux sage, il faut savoir que les steps motors peuvent $etre pilotés en FULL STEP, en HALF-STEP, ou bien en micro-step allant de 4,8,16,32 et m$eme 246 micro-step qui prend place dans chaque FULL-STEP.

Pour les SERVO-MOTORS, ce ne sont en somme que de simples DC motors, mais qui se presentent sous diffferentes formes, there are the Brushless DC motors, ( the so calles BLDC, the brushed DC motors (BDC), and the Three phase AC motors.

Chaque motors doit fournir une feed-back à la carte pilote, par quel moyen, eh bien, via un encodeur numerique, et il y'en à toute une panoplie:
a°.) quadrature encoders
b°.) quadrature diffferential encoders
c°.) opotical encoders

ces encodeurs, fournissent generallement 3 signaux, à savoir une onde carrée A, une autre B, en quadrature de phase (90°) avec la premiere et le signal INDEX, qui fournt une impulsion à chaque rotation du moteur.

Ces moteurs sont generallement pilotés par des PICs tel le fameux 18F4013 ou un dsPIC30F adequat.

Ces microcontrolleurs sont en fait equipés de modules speciaux pour piloter des servo-moteurs.

Vien la carte maitresse qui va piloter une machine CNC !
eh bien , il faut prevoir une carte fille pour chaque AXE, (X,Y, et Z) ces cartes cartes qu'elles soient a step-motor ou a servo-motor gouvernent les mateurs, qui pilotent les tables dans les directions X et Y et le SPINDEL (generallement l'axe Z).

Pour tout renseignement me contacter (ANNACER MOHAMED)
Bye, essalamou alaikoum.


----------



## الهمة (16 نوفمبر 2009)

Vous avez mentionné algerie, êtes vous algerien, si oui on habite le même pays et j'ai un immense savoir concerant la fabrication de CNC machines, contacte moi, on verra ce qu'on peut faire, bien sur cette offre est pour tout le monde !


----------



## كريم الهواري (3 ديسمبر 2009)

ملتقى هندسى عربى


----------



## طهيري (3 ديسمبر 2009)

الهمة;1357159 قال:


> je ne sais par ou commencer, tellement votre question est vague, generaliste, mais je vais essayer de faire de mon mieux.
> Tout d'abord, il faut savoir qu'il y'à 2 types de moteurs utilioés en cnc : à savoir les step-motors et le sservo-motors, si les step-motors sont largement utilisés dans certaines machines c'est pour leur facilité d'emploi principalement, et ils se presentent sous 2 formes : 1°. Bipolar step-motors et
> 2°.unipolar step-motors.
> Les bipolar step-motors se retrouvent generallement avec 4 fils d'asservissement, tandis que les unipolar step-motors ont entre 5,6, et même 8 fils d'asservissement.
> ...


:77:اشكرك يأخي محمد علي هذ التوضيح
كيف يمكن الاتصال بك انا متواجد في بلدية سور الغزلان و لاية البويرة الجزائر 
شكرا


----------



## ملاك القدس (4 ديسمبر 2009)

http://www.instructables.com/id/Low_Cost_Hobby_Servo_XY_Table/


----------



## طهيري (8 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم
سامحوني علي الخطأ السابق وهذ تصحيحه


طهيري قال:


> هذا رابط صورة السرفو موتور و الكارة التي يعمل بها
> 
> 
> http://www.jeeran.com/photos/2615977/CIMG0003/?lang=a
> ...


----------



## طهيري (12 يناير 2010)

طهيري قال:


> السلام عليكم
> سامحوني علي الخطأ السابق وهذ تصحيحه
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## طهيري (17 يناير 2010)

بعد عدم الردود فهمت ان الموظوع صعب او انكم غير مهتمين به او ان الصور لاتظهر 
لذا اطلب من السادة المشرفين او ذوي الخبرة اعطاء شرح في كيفية ادراج صور ( المحرك سرفو موتر مثلا) في هذ ه الصفحة للتوضيح وشكرا:4:


----------



## kabdelwahid (16 فبراير 2010)

Dear sir
sorry for not writting in arabic cause my written arabic is really bad
if you are still intrested in using servo motors i will be glad to help you out

but first i have to be sure that writting in english is ok with you


----------



## طهيري (18 فبراير 2010)

Thank you for your interest but not the best English
Qurania is an important site and provides all the information on the subject with files crisis but unfortunately did not understand how programming dispic30f4012
This is the URL
http://www.members.shaw.ca/swstuff/dspic-servo.html


----------



## kabdelwahid (8 مارس 2010)

sorry for my delayed response the dspic programming solution is great 
i recomend so to start with this solution wich will be made really fast and make you know what you are up to
http://emergent.unpythonic.net/projects/01142347802
the board is really easy you ll have to have emc2 from linux wich is free for download. I recommend you start with one axis make the board and try to make it work. encoder feedback and pid loop is all done inside the computer.


----------



## kabdelwahid (8 مارس 2010)

my email is [email protected]


----------



## drsh_alhoseny (16 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجعله من ميزان حسناتك


----------



## طهيري (17 مارس 2010)

شكرا على هذ الرد وعلى الموقع الذي حددته 
وقد اطلعت عليه ووجدت ان البرنامج emc2 يعمل في مجال linux ubuntu اما انا فاعمل غلى برنامج mach3 الرائع في وجود ونداوز xp 
حاولت تنصيب linux ubuntu باتباع خطوات الموقع المذكور لكن فشلت لذا ساحاول ان شاء الله بشراء قرص صلب جديد واجراء فيه العملية


----------



## طهيري (3 فبراير 2012)

عذرا


----------

